# Nikon D40



## Punk (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello,

I just got my Nikon D40 and would like to know everything about it .
I know the specs, I can find them online but how to set up ISO and Exposure etc.

Does anyone have a tutorial, or can explain how it works? 

Thanks.


----------



## 4NGU$ (Apr 11, 2008)

nice purchase  
should be canon tho  
im not going to be much good to you really since i do use canon 
but i would suggest (as i always do ) that you should get a magic lantern guide it will tell you how to use everything in your camera 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nikon-D40-M...d_bbs_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1207936362&sr=8-6


----------



## Punk (Apr 11, 2008)

Here is the first picture I tool


----------



## jimmymac (Apr 11, 2008)

http://www.geofflawrence.com/photography_tutorials.htm


worth a read for some guides on various settings


----------



## Punk (Apr 11, 2008)

jimmymac said:


> http://www.geofflawrence.com/photography_tutorials.htm
> 
> 
> worth a read for some guides on various settings



Hey,

Thanks for the link 

I have found this one, I'm reading it right now: 
http://www.digital-slr-guide.com/nikon-d40-guide.html

I also downloaded the English version of the manual, they sent me the german version with the camera lol.


----------



## The_Other_One (Apr 11, 2008)

The menu's and setup can be a bit confusing on the D40.  I typically use mine on (A)perature priority mode.  I find it easiest letting the camera control the shutter and use the knob to control the aperture.  Work on your white balance too...  The D40 has some pretty crummy in-door auto white balance, at least without a flash.

It's a fun camera.  Takes a little getting used to, but I love mine.  I'll be getting the 50-200mm VR lens eventually.  A tad slow but I need something.  I actually still use my old Panasonic a fair amount simply because of it's 432mm lens!


----------



## Punk (Apr 11, 2008)

If I want to take a picture of stars for example, what would be the settings that I need to change?


----------



## The_Other_One (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd probably set it to aperture mode and leave it about half way (around f.16) and spot exposure (within the menu) and try to get the exposure set for a single start.  Otherwise it's going to use the whole sky and try to boost the exposure too high.  Eh, well this method works well for the moon using my Panasonic


----------



## Punk (Apr 11, 2008)

How do you set up the time of the opening of the lens?

Thanks for your help so far


----------



## The_Other_One (Apr 11, 2008)

Either using the dial on S or M modes should set the exposure.


----------



## Punk (Apr 12, 2008)

The_Other_One said:


> Either using the dial on S or M modes should set the exposure.



Ok thanks, I'll try it when I get a clear sky


----------



## tidyboy21 (Apr 12, 2008)

Here is something for you to look at: http://www.nikondigitutor.com/eng/d40/index.shtml Nikon started doing "Digitutors" for most of the cameras that they were bringing out. It's basically a load of video tutorials, etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## Punk (Apr 12, 2008)

tidyboy21 said:


> Here is something for you to look at: http://www.nikondigitutor.com/eng/d40/index.shtml Nikon started doing "Digitutors" for most of the cameras that they were bringing out. It's basically a load of video tutorials, etc. Hope this helps.



Hey, thanks for the link, I took a quick look


----------



## Punk (Apr 12, 2008)

First try at stars:


----------



## Punk (Apr 16, 2008)

Just received my 70-300mm lens!

18mm:





55mm:





70mm:





300mm:






Here is the camera : (pictures taken with the old camera )


----------



## MBGraphics (Apr 18, 2008)

My camera is better!!!  just kidding 
I'm sure you will love it!  I have heard some good things about it.


----------



## Punk (Apr 18, 2008)

MBGraphics said:


> My camera is better!!!  just kidding
> I'm sure you will love it!  I have heard some good things about it.



And what's your camera?


----------



## Praetor (Apr 30, 2008)

> should be canon tho


is there anything in the canon lineup that competes with the d40s in that price bracket? I dont think the 350d goes down that low (it's on par with the d40x if im not mistaken).




> If I want to take a picture of stars for example, what would be the settings that I need to change?


If it's pure-stars, you can do the lowest possible aperture, if you want to capture other things too (some trees and/or far city scape) set a higher than normal aperture (say, f/14 or f/22). In either case you're looking at a VERY LONG shutter speed (when i do star pics, it's usually "a medium coffee"). Yes a tripod is necessary.


----------



## Punk (Apr 30, 2008)

Praetor said:


> If it's pure-stars, you can do the lowest possible aperture, if you want to capture other things too (some trees and/or far city scape) set a higher than normal aperture (say, f/14 or f/22). In either case you're looking at a VERY LONG shutter speed (when i do star pics, it's usually "a medium coffee"). Yes a tripod is necessary.



Yep I set it to aperture mode and leave the shutter open for 30 seconds.

This is a picture I took under a shiny moon:


----------



## Praetor (Apr 30, 2008)

Yah, moon makes life easier 
I wonder if a polarizer would work there....


----------



## Punk (Apr 30, 2008)

Pure stars:





The moon:





If you want you can check out my panoramio account to see all my pictures 

http://www.panoramio.com/user/12458


----------

